

Libuv 1.0.0 released - saghul
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/libuv/GIqzv-Ve1og

======
film42
This is awesome! I'll take a look at the migration guide later tonight and
upgrade my projects. He said there are, "big breaking changes," but hopefully
it doesn't require too much change. Either way, congrats and thank you for
your hard work!!

~~~
saghul
The biggest change is the error handling, but I assure you it's for the better
:-) If you run into any trouble don't heasitate to reach out and we'll update
the guide in case anything is missing.

------
tarruda
Congratulations to all involved with libuv for creating such a nice piece of
software!

------
gnufied
btw, [http://libuv.org/](http://libuv.org/) is what it is on purpose or the
team never got around to putting together a web page?

~~~
gtaylor
It's especially weird, considering that I see Sphinx-based docs:
[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/tree/master/docs/src](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/tree/master/docs/src)

Seems like they could at least post them in whatever state they are in.
Couldn't be any worse than a directory index with some release tarballs.

If I didn't know what libuv was, I'd take one look at libuv.org and
immediately look elsewhere (as silly as that is). It'd be very much worth it
to get a basic page up that tosses out some links to Github and/or tutorials
and stuff!

~~~
saghul
You're right. I hope we can improve that now that the release is out and the
preassure is a bit less :-)

------
kaeawc
Congrats!

